# Lateral transfers



## gronk (Feb 12, 2014)

About a year and a half ago I transferred from one cs dept to another. I have been thinking about returning to my original dept but I was told by cs that I would lose my original cs date because I did not complete the 3 yrs as a lateral. Does anyone know of others that have done this? Are there ways around it?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm not cs but I'm guessing that the cs date is gold. The way around it seems to be make the best of the balance of the three years and make your original dept. want to take you back.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I heard a while back that when Boston PD was taking laterals, some guys from Worcester lateralled over. The way it was told to me was they didn't like it there and lateralled back in fairly short order, definitely less than 3 years. If that story is true, they would be the one's that would know the answer to your question. Maybe someone from Worcester could shed light on that..


----------



## gronk (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm optimistic at this point that my old department will take me back. Unfortunately I didn't realize I would lose my original date. I was under the impression the 3 yr clock would start over if I transferred back. Ch 31 sec 33 states that cs views my current date as my date of transfer. Once I complete 3 yrs at my current dept then they acknowledge my original date. Basically I don't own my original date until I complete the 3 yrs. Hopefully someone (maybe Worcester PD) knows an end around by reinstatement or some other means.


----------



## citycop (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure CS did away with reinstatements a few years ago.


----------

